# not really a Truck , its my new SUV actually



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I need more room and I was looking for one of these guys for sometime. Its big enough for my ego and my even bigger mouth  Chicks dig me in it, but my wife is not hot on that part..hehehe she will adjust 
I will hold onto my 1995 Grand Cherokee (48k original miles) because I wanted more than one 4wd...it will be setup for towing my tractor (Jd4100) along with the bikes, I just have to install the brake booster and locate a car trailer for the tractor....as for the brake trailer I'm not too hot on aftermarket installs, especially screwing with the factory wiring harnesses. The truck itself is rated for 8,500 towing, and it has real good power. I'm one of the few who actually take their SUV's on the beach often (15-20 times a season)...
If anyone knows of a clean install after market brake controller please advise....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=57827>

Ducati


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Did you consider surge brakes ? It has the advantage of no controller in the tow veichle.
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS forgot to ad..............Nice ride
Rodster


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not exactly familiar with that or if they still offer it? is it built into the trailer , and when enertia is pushing it, it applys brake pressure? 

Duc


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice! Just got myself a new [to me] truck/suv also[pictures to follow this weekend. I went Old Skool though. a 95 Bronco. Got a SMOKING deal on it, and could not pass it up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I'm not exactly familiar with that or if they still offer it? is it built into the trailer , and when enertia is pushing it, it applys brake pressure?
> 
> Duc *


Yup built into the trailer, and tons around. Almost all boat trailers use it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice ride there Duc! :thumbsup: Here is the brake controller I have in my Dodge pickup. It was strickly plug it in and not cutting wires. Even used the exhisting trim screws to mount it. 

Brake-ForceTM Electronic Trailer Brake Control 


<img src="http://www.hopkinsmfg.com/37225_files/image004.jpg">


Hopkins mfg. makes some other controllers with more bells an whistles. 

Brake Control Products 

I am very satisfied with mine and the fact that I did not have to have my truck cut up to install it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way..........nice choice of SUV! That is the same vehicle Pat Buchannan drives.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the kit for your vehicle.

Brake-ForceTM FORD Electronic Brake Control 

<img src="http://www.hopkinsmfg.com/37835_files/image004.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is the fancier kit with digital read out.

ImpulseTM FORD Electronic Brake Control 

<img src="http://www.hopkinsmfg.com/37865_files/image004.jpg">


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *By the way..........nice choice of SUV! That is the same vehicle Pat Buchannan drives.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *



Thanks for the info Chief !! Hey Pat wanted to put a wall around America many years ago to protect its borders and keep the immigrants out - That is still a good idea 

Anyway, thats a political subject and I'm done with that...I will leave that for those who likes to hear themselves talk.... 

Duc


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice ride Duc! Nothing wrong with a little creature comfort and style.:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I wouldn't go with surge brakes especially if you have any hills to back up. I have never like surge brakes go with the electrical brakes. The controller Chief posted looks good and it just plug in.
Also nice ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Chief for the Info and everybody for the compliments on the ride...

It looks like they do not sell directly, so where I do buy one? 

Thanks again...

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"Anyway, thats a political subject and I'm done with that...I will leave that for those who likes to hear themselves talk.... 

Duc"

Aw come on you epitomize that statement!!!

Come on back I miss the challenge and I'll bet our fans do too!
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is about the cheapest place I have seen. I paid $39 for mine 2 years ago at a local place that sprayed in my Rhino Liner and installed some Westin Nerf Bars, and Brush Guard. I have never dealt with these guys so you might want to give them call and check them out.



Hoppy Impulse Electronic Trailer Brake Control


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice ride! If it were mine I'd be afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *"Anyway, thats a political subject and I'm done with that...I will leave that for those who likes to hear themselves talk....
> 
> Duc"
> ...


I had you in mind when I said that - thats too funny !! as promised I'm staying away for sometime....I do like your projects & tractor, and think they came out great! I think I have to pass on the your invitation with the other topics, I hope you understand  

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *This is about the cheapest place I have seen. I paid $39 for mine 2 years ago at a local place that sprayed in my Rhino Liner and installed some Westin Nerf Bars, and Brush Guard. I have never dealt with these guys so you might want to give them call and check them out.
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent !! Autobarn is good for me and close enough !! many thanks !!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Perhaps we are brothers after all, family's do have differences and it is up to us to accommodate the things that separate us!

It has been my pleasure to be associated with your thoughts and postings and I enjoy your spirit! in other words don't you dare QUIT!! Or it will be my turn to kick you in the ******!!!!
With My Best regards,
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Excellent !! Autobarn is good for me and close enough !! many thanks !! *


Very Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Perhaps we are brothers after all, family's do have differences and it is up to us to accommodate the things that separate us!
> 
> It has been my pleasure to be associated with your thoughts and postings and I enjoy your spirit! in other words don't you dare QUIT!! Or it will be my turn to kick you in the ******!!!!
> ...


The funny thing with my goofy statement of "kicking in the nads" comments wasnt based on anger. I pal around with close friends
and when someone jokes on the other and gets a good jab in
the response is something like i quoted...why i thought this would translate correctly on a forum and in a humorus way, is kinda silly of me...call it a "Duc brain fart" ..... again i was never really upset with you or angry with you.....I have to pass on the political until Nov 3...I will read it, grit my teeth, and keep smiling


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *The funny thing with my goofy statement of "kicking in the nads" comments wasnt based on anger. I pal around with close friends
> and when someone jokes on the other and gets a good jab in
> the response is something like i quoted...why i thought this would translate correctly on a forum and in a humorus way, is kinda silly of me...call it a "Duc brain fart" ..... again i was never really upset with you or angry with you.....I have to pass on the political until Nov 3...I will read it, grit my teeth, and keep smiling  *


Fair enough, but I will still miss your challenging input, cough cough, !!
Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Duc...

Congrats on the new ride, it looks great, have fun :driving: it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I wouldn't go with surge brakes especially if you have any hills to back up. I have never like surge brakes go with the electrical brakes. The controller Chief posted looks good and it just plug in.
> Also nice ride.:thumbsup: *


Never had a big problem with this Jody. With the old drum brakes, they only put any real breaking effort going foward, verry little backing[OK a little, but not much] The newer disc brakes have a valve in the system, that blocks the flow of hydr psi when you back up. It gets powered by the back up light swstem on the tow truck.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Hey Duc...
> 
> Congrats on the new ride, it looks great, have fun :driving: it. *



Thanks Aegt5000 ! I really like everything about it...and I thank Chief again for pointing me in the right direction. I have the towing package on this vehicle, and it refers that its already 
prewired for a Controller to plug in neatly somewhere underneath the dash- I didnt know it existed until Chief posted it. I would think and hope Lincoln thought
in advance for that (it appears they did). Actually some SUV's already have the controller built in or included with the SUV (Thats smart)..

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Duc, just a couple of questions and suggestions. What engine is the Navagator equipped with? I think it is the 5.4 liter. I am not sure if the 6.8 liter was available but as I recall it wasn't. 

Depending upon how heavy you plan to tow, you may want to look into a K&N or other high flow airfilter and a performance chip or performance program modifier to stiffen up the trans. shifts and adjust shift points for towing. You may want to add a high capacity trans oil pan that will double the trans fluid capacity and added an auxiliary external electric fan cooled trans. cooler in addition to the cooler on the tow package. 

Is this a brand newbie Navagator? If so, wait until about 20K miles to change the differential fluids to a good quality synthetic 75W-90. 

These are just a few suggestions for solutions to towing problems I had with my Suburban. Doesn't mean you will have any as the Suburban was a bit bigger, heavier and underpowered. 

If you are going to move up to towing a heavier load, you may also want to look into buying a Schuck Cushion Hitch. 

Schuck Cushion Hitches 

I would suggest the model 740 or 340. I have both and they work great.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Chief for more helpful tips!! Yeah its a newbie, with the 5.4 (300hp/355 tq) power plant. I havent even begun to find out whats available for it aftermarket, and if there are chips/computers for it, I want to know more!! 

I did similar mods to my 1995 Grand Cherokee, including a Borla exhuast & header and K&n ram air intake kit....stock HP was 220
it bumped it up to estimated 275.....Since i can never put it on a dyno because its 4WD all the time, there is a device you put on your dash board, and go click off 0-60 and 1/4 mile times...its tells you estimated HP based on speed....its accurate because my buddy who did that with his 600hp twin turbo 280z took the car to the track, and it ran almost exactly the same trap/ET speeds...

If you find anything related to upping the power(Lincoln) please let me know...as you can tell with some of my pictures, I'm familiar with high speed , high HP thingys on 2 wheels...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hypertech makes this:

Hypertech Power Programer 

Superchips makes this:

Ford Products


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Chief,

Have you used either one of these programmers for your truck ? and did you feel their claims were somewhat accurate?

Thanks,

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

duc: nice looking ride man... Pretty friggin big vehicle...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks SJ,

At first it appears to be, but you adjust quickly...its very smooth, and does not feel like a truck. Real good power for that size...of course it could always be more  but I could just leave it stock as well...lots of bell's and whistles ..

Ducati


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

is it brand new? 05 or 04?


too big: no way.. when i take my F-150 and park it next to an explorer, you see they are on a small frame... it looks like the explorer is on a ranger frame.. theyare smaller than my pick-up

But the navigator - Thats a Full sized SUV. definetly nice looking vehicle.. but, you look like secret service:furious: 


whats in the interior? DVD Xbox? its amazing what they do nowadays...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, those programmers are for gas engines and I have a Cummins diesel in my pickup truck. Never have used any of them. Sorry!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *is it brand new? 05 or 04?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SJ,

Brand new 2004....2005 are shipping soon i think, but not yet...
I waited for the price to drop to where I wanted it...DVD player w/ wireless headphones. I didnt opt for the navigation system, because the 2004 models were already made, and I wanted certain features (moonroof, DVD w/video inputs, tow pkg, Black).
The things I skipped to save money were the navigation system, special wheels, and motorizrd floor boards. Those three options were retardily expensive, and i didnt want them anyway...


Chief,

I just wanted to know if anybody used those type of programmers to re-program their cars/truck without problems...
I would hate to hose my new vehicles ECM by mistake :furious: 
I honestly dont know of anybody who used them. It dosent mean they arent good or popular, I just dont know anybody.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.ford-trucks.com


Try this Duc. Lots of good info, and probably one of the best Ford truck sites out there, LOTS of good info.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *is it brand new? 05 or 04?
> 
> 
> ...


The Explorer is built on the smaller Ranger platform, The Navigater/Expedition twins are on the F150 platform, kinda what the Bronco was back in the day. For you guys the need a BIG truck, the Excursion is on the super duty platform, but you probably knew that all ready.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nothing wrong with the explorers they are nice... but they sort of tout them as a 4wd SUV really they have barely any ground clearance.... 

given the choice id go with ducs ride.. or an expedition.. Excursion is nice but way too big for my needs...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

the first gen Explorers were a "real" 4wd. Had good ground clearance, and a nice strong suspantion. The new ones are more car like. Not realy for me


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, I installed and ADS chip in my Suburban when I had it and it seemed to improve the power of the eneamic 350 TBI engine and firm up the shifts of the transmission. I think 300 hp should be plenty to tow with. Try the tow haul mode first and see if the shifts are firm and you like it as is first. 

I installed these on my Suburban and they made HUGE improvemtent the transmission oil and axle temps duing towing. They double the trans and axle oil capacity plus they look really cool!   

If you are not towing very heavy; you probably don't need them. I am going to install a differential cover on my Dodge later on. I just changed out the OEM diff. fluid to Amsoil Series 2000 75W-90 synthetic. 

Mag-Hytec Transmission and Differential Pans


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you again Chief,

At this time i dont see me going over 5,500 lbs (tractor & accessories, trailer) I figure my tractor (JD 4100 w/fel and ballast box (heaviest attachment) is around 3800 lb and the trailer being 1,500....5,500 lb being a fair guess....short distances under 100 miles, I hope....maybe a 300 mile trip...

It has a factory cooler, but more never hurts I guess...of course I'm open to suggestions

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You should be fine with what you have if you not going to tow heavy or often.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*RICH MAN......* 


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/duc.jpg>


*POOR MAN.....*

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mowjp.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Mow, maybe I am just an old school guy, but you know I have always loved those old Wangoneres.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hey Mow, maybe I am just an old school guy, but you know I have always loved those old Wangoneres.  *


I've always liked them too. My neighbour had a '79 that he bought new when I was in high school. Mine's a '79, too. It's got a 360 with 401 heads and a 3 inch lift. It really tracks well on the pavement too. Also, as you can see by the body, it has good ventilation!


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

huge vehicle! did you get the optional prostatron attachment? it comes with the heated driver's seat-- older men here wil know what that is I'm sure--


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

What's a prostatron attachment? Sounds painful, and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *What's a prostatron attachment? Sounds painful, and potentially dangerous.  *


Mow, 
You need to ask your Precinct Proctologist, normally found hanging around Jody's Liberal "KFC" establishment!! 

Dean


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

the PROSTATRON-- an amazing advance by medical science -- designed to quickly and easily give rerlief to men suffering from enlarged prostrate syndrome-- a small tube shaped device is inserted into the prostrate thru the handy urethra canal and then heated to slighlty above body temperature[ although it feels like about 10,000 degrees kelvin] to sooth and release pressure in the enlarged prostrate -- approved by medical doctors in many 3rd world countries AND in widespread use in europe, asia and many southern states -- the amazing prostatron gives many a non surgical alternative -- soon to available as an option in the heated seats of many fine luxury automobiles -- why suffer any longer -- tell your car saleman -- and besides the dvd and the onstar, i want the prostatron also--


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Ouch!

Microwaving the prostate via a rod shoved up your ****? I'd have to be desperate. 

I googled PROSTATRON and found out more than I wanted. 

You can put that down as a "delete option" for me.

-=A=-


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

no it doesn't seem like much fun does it? they push it on tv here in st. louis area widely -- it looks like something you would get at a used car lot-- I just read the google results also- nasty - I don't have any trouble urinating -- on the contrary -- since I have been drinking cranberry juice -- just the opposite --


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Maybe I can help in answering the "options" question: NO it did not come with the proctorial pivoting Dildo device. It was too expensive an option, so I settled with heated seats. Do you think this will effect resale value?

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Ouch!
> 
> Microwaving the prostate via a rod shoved up your ****? I'd have to be desperate.
> ...


Definitely "TMI". mg:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Keweenaw4310 

I located the brake controller that Chief posted earlier. They specifically didnt mention a Navagator being compatible, but it turns out Fords wiring has been consistant between their models.
If it took me 15 minutes to install, I would be surprised. Nice an neat, but the key advantage is that the factory has to provide the pre-wire under the dash(Molex connector). Its supplied when you get the Heavy Tow package with Ford...

I used the enclosed trailer (6 x 12) loaded with my garden tractor
and snow thrower attachment....about 1,200 lbs plus trailer....zero effect on the truck, didnt slow it down....I have no intention of maxing out its towing capacity however  and i wont come close with my much smaller JD 4100 (4110 equivilent) compared to your 4310 ! 
I like your cab project, and I assume you already got the front blower and hitch?? Please post those when ready, makes for the best reading on this site!!

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Sounds like you have a nice setup.
> 
> 15 minute install- can't beat that. I like when things work out like that.
> ...



The car mfg's have gotten smarter and either including the brake controller, or making it easy to install aftermarket. Providing you order the trailer tow packages that is.....

Sounds like Yellow freight being the quality outfit that they are.. I cant stand that company, dont know how they stay in business  
I look forward in seeing everything all together  If I lived in the environment that called for that type of setup, I would have exactly your setup !!

Ducati


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of the PROSTATRON. I'll be suffering phantom pains/spasms for the rest of the day probably. Sounds like the treatment is potentially worse than the disease.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

the PROSTATRON. I'll be suffering phantom pains/spasms for the rest of the day probably. Sounds like the treatment is potentially worse than the disease.

________ Joe, for all we know it is very popular with folks in sayyy San francisco


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Brake controllers*

Hi Ducati996,

Nice ride,
One thing to look into with the controllers is how they pickup the braking signal.

On one of my trucks can use the 4 way flashers without a problem. Pickup switch is on the Brake pedal itself.
The other truck when you turn on the flashers it it pulses the Trailer Brakes. I did not wire this one so I still have to figure it out.
The 1st time was scary at 6.0 with the Tractor on.

Regards,


----------

